# The bank of Canal Sio (South Hungary).



## Fince (Nov 14, 2007)

The bank of Canal Sio (South Hungary).

Two typical habitat pictures where the below pictures taken (46°23'10.28"N 18°39'11.25"E):













Spider on the leaf







Tibellus oblongus







Singa bammata web on the dry plant







Other orb weaver species resting







Female crab spider with her cocon.







Crab speders and long jawed spiders are hunting.













Theirs meeting according ancient rules (Misumenops tricuspidatus vs. Tetragnatha sp.)













Lot of wolfspider live on at the waterside







Pardosa sp.













Ant sized Pirata sp.







Argiope bruennichi



















Agrion splendens



















Hyla arborea


----------



## bengerno (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Fince,

Excellent job, as usual.   Huge congrats!!! :worship: 
...and I moved from that country here to the north...


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW !

excellent, supreme pictures :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## What (Nov 15, 2007)

Amazing macro shots!

Mind if I as what camera/lens you are using?


----------



## Fince (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you for the replies! 

You give me an idea…

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Next year i will try to find and take pictures from centipedes which native here.

These pictures taken by Canon EOS 30D camera body and Sigma 105mm f/2.8DG Macro lens (i using many different lenses but the most used lens is the Sigma 105mm at the fieldwork) with Sigma EM-140DG macro flash or (sometimes both) Canon 580EX Speedlight.


----------



## tarcan (Nov 15, 2007)

Those pictures are amazing! Thank you for sharing

Martin


----------



## ahas (Nov 15, 2007)

Love those dragon fly pics.


----------



## Fince (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you!:worship:  I have more dragon fly pics from another trip. I will upload them (together with picture documentation of local natural habitats from more trips) to aboards little later, but i don't want to do "pictureflood" .


----------



## Ganoderma (Dec 14, 2007)

damn fine photos!!!  and the border is a great touch...very professional looking! :drool:

edit:  ok, you gotta let us in on how the hell you got this shot: szitab.jpg


i'm stumped.


----------



## DeTwan (Dec 14, 2007)

Damsel flies, dragon fly wings rest in the horizontal plane while damsel fly wings rest in the vertical plane as seen in the pics.


----------



## Fince (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi,

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				Ganoderma said:
			
		

> damn fine photos!!! and the border is a great touch...very professional looking!
> 
> edit: ok, you gotta let us in on how the hell you got this shot: szitab.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words! 

If i remember well i didn’t used higher magnification than 1:1 at those photo. If your equippment has these features, not so difficult to take this type pictures (however was rather difficult  work in the „headtall” nettle in this case). Need to adjust the focus manually, and shoot (with concrete hands  ). I needed to do it quickly because the dragon flies don’t wait. Easier way to take photos from them in dawn or morning  (when they slow), but i worked in the late afternoon when they were very fast.



			
				DeTwan said:
			
		

> Damsel flies, dragon fly wings rest in the horizontal plane while damsel fly wings rest in the vertical plane as seen in the pics.


Thank you for the correction! I didn’t know this expression in English.

So the *Damsel flies = Zygoptera*
and the *Dragon flies = Anisoptera*


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 18, 2007)

ditto!  those are amazing pictures!  and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ganoderma (Dec 20, 2007)

Fince said:


> *Need to adjust the focus manually, and shoot (with concrete hands  ).*
> 
> i gotcha!  my hands are not concrete and tripods are pretty clumsy....good work man, you have skills....i cant hold still long enough for things like that (wet noodle hands)


----------



## nspeissegger (Dec 22, 2007)

wow amazing pics!


----------

